# Acceso al puerto LPT en WindowsXP



## Juan Romero (Mar 23, 2008)

Hola compañeros, el motivo de este post es despejar una duda y haber si alguien me hecha una manito en esto:
Estoy trabajando con una Interfase de diseño propio y necesito acceder al puerto LPT para controlar la interfase, uso para ello el programa UserPort para abrir los puertos y un programa de control de mi autoria; sin embargo tengo una dificultad, cuando ejecuto el UserPort y testeo la salida de datos del puerto LPT mediante el Debug , este no responde. Pero cuando lo hago sin el UserPort, trabaja normal pero asi no estan desbloqueados los puertos y no puedo hacer nada. Cabe resaltar que anteriormente con otra PC que usaba, este defecto no me ocurria y funcionaba todo normal.
Recurro ante Uds para ver si alguien tine una idea de lo que puede estar pasando, toda respuesta sera bienvenida.!nombres de algunos otros programa de acceso a puertos!


----------



## Elvic (Mar 23, 2008)

hola 

mira puedes echarle un vistazo a este archivo 
aquí viene el archivo para abrir el puerto LPT y también trae un archivo de ayuda
lee el archivo readme.txt que esta dentro de este mismo archivo que adjunto
para que sepas si es lo que estas buscando ...

suerT


----------



## Juan Romero (Mar 30, 2008)

Amigo Elvic, descarge el programa lo instale pero igual los puertos siguen bloqueados, no entiendo cual es el problema. Alguien sabe de algun programa que si funcione abriendo los puertos?.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 30, 2008)

Tienes instaladas estas DLL: IO.DLL, INPOUT32.DLL ?


----------



## nachomo (May 8, 2008)

yo usé el programa user port satisfactoriamente pero seguramente despues de formatear el ordenador y volver a instalar windows debí dejar alguna configuración diferente y ya me fallaban algunas de las entrada (las salidas siempre fueron bién)  

Pero recuerdo que era necesario hacer las cosas en un orden determinado.
No me acuerdo de las respuestas a estas preguntas
¿arrancar windows con el circuito apagado o encendido ?
¿ejecutar userport antes o despues de alimentar el circuito?

creo que el circuito habia que alimentarlo despues del arranque de windows. Esto me parecía ilógico.


----------



## locowarcraft (Jun 12, 2008)

Profe Juan, digame como pudo solucionar el problemaaaaaaaaaa


----------

